# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Mancon's Simple Visualization WILD Technique

## Mancon

*For those who haven't seen my old WILD guide, view it here.* 


My old guide described the basics of WILDing but did not include my own personal technique. This guide will be focused on visualization. When reading this guide, you should have a basic understanding on WILDing as I won't be defining any general terms such as SP.

*Visualization..*

When doing this technique, it is preferable you have a great imagination and can visualize/imagine things well. If you tend to day dream, V-WILDing is recommended for you! Your imagination is what makes this technique work. If you want to work on visualizing you should Google 'visualization excercises'. They will really help.

Okay, so first of all imagine a scene you would like to start a lucid dream in. I like to imagine sitting in a vivid grass field leaning against a continuous white picket fence. The more details, the better. Remember to include most of your senses. Are there going to be any other people in that scene? Any particular smells? Anything you can taste? Any unusual surfaces you can feel? It may help to draw it out if you are an artist.

Imagine yourself sitting in that scene or standing still just watching everything around you.   This will be the dream scene you'll start your WILD in.

*Time To Dream!*

Get up at the ideal time for you to WILD and do what ever you need to do before you get started. Go to the the bathroom or anything else before starting.

So many WILD guides focus a lot on SP, HH, etc. These are good but when people are trying to WILD all they start think about is SP, HH, transitioning, and their actual body.* In my opinion, you should be focusing on the DREAM and not so much on SP.* 

Get into bed and lay still in a comfortable position. Close your eyes and relax, but don't fall asleep! You want to stay aware enough to get into the dream. Now visualize your dream scene and focus on it. Remember to use all senses while imagining. Notice the things around you in the scene. Don't be focused on SP or anything else..just the dream scene. The hardest thing about this is not falling alseep. Practice makes perfect! After visualizing for a while, you will feel a noticeable transition from just imagining the scene to actually being in the scene. Do a reality check and off you go! Simple at that!

This was a short and sweet guide but should help a lot of people. Keep it simple! Don't stress about HH and how WILDing doesnt work for you. Just make up a dream scene, focus on it, try it a few times, and get lucid! Not everyone gets it right away so keep trying!  :smiley: 

*EDIT:* If you guys need a good tutorial on how to visualize well, check out this article I found. Has some great tips for you guys.  :smiley:

----------


## xxdanxx

Great guide and one of the most important aspects of this technique is that it doesn't have to be a repetitive thing like same scene you can imagine new scenes to make it less boring. 

One night I tried visualising and I could swear it became more real but I never entered the dream presumably as I hadn't had any prior sleep I wasn't intending to become Lucid only practising my visualisation. So yeah, I'll try what you mention and post any positive reuslts of the next few days/weeks.

Problem is, I've tried this sort of thing and I tend to fall asleep way to fast so I'll have to practise on that.

----------


## Musicdreamer

Thank you alot! great guide, i will certainly try this tonight!

----------


## Ctharlhie

Another great little gem, Mancon. Trying this tonight  :smiley: 

Where do you get your stock images from? They're awesome.

----------


## Mancon

Thanks guys. Yeah, Dan, falling asleep can be a problem. You just need to work on it and you'll get better :p

Ctharlhie..I just search weird terms in Google images XD. I think I searched "vivid imagination room" for this one.

----------


## NoDaniel

Ooooooh myyy Gaaaaaaawwwwd
THANK YOU 


P.S. I feel special that this was inspired by me c:

----------


## faxman

Thank you Mancon for this guide. I have been working on a similar process for a while.

----------


## Linkzelda

Great stuff as always Mancon, I still have the habit of looking forward for SP, HI, etc., and I have a pretty good sense of creating things in my mind. Thank you for the guide.  :smiley:

----------


## Alyzarin

Nice guide, Mancon.  :smiley: 

I almost pulled this off without even trying the other night, I got so close. :< I didn't think about it at the time, but reading that made me realize that I was moving around in my visualization. It was still really strong, but didn't work out in the end. I'll try sitting still the next time I give it a go.

----------


## enak101

So would doing V-WILD skip the HH part of it? If you are focused on 'seeing' one scene will random images not appear in your mind?

----------


## Ctharlhie

I seemed to have pretty cool results with this even when I idly tried it when I first went to bed the other night. I imagined sitting in a field leaning against a picket fence as you suggested, everything was bathed in the honey-glow of a sunset, really beautiful, I was amazed at the imagery I could consciously conjure up when I was on the edge of sleep, and I was working in the tactile sensations really well, I was starting to lose track of my body in bed. The visualisation started to take on the depth of a hypnagogic dreamlet. My attention was drawn to the bottom of the valley where a brook wound under an old stone bridge where there were two people crossing. I suddenly felt my attention snap back to my body and my heart was racing, my breathing shallow and my limbs felt numb.

I'm looking forward to trying this with WBTB.

----------


## Mancon

Sounds great Ctarlhie! Hope it works for you during WBTB  ::D: 





> So would doing V-WILD skip the HH part of it? If you are focused on 'seeing' one scene will random images not appear in your mind?



It is possible to still have some HH, but with this technique they are likely to be related to what you're visualizing. Just do your best and keep focused on your scene.

----------


## Superdub49

yay!

----------


## Huntstreet

I can't wait to try this tonight! I'm going to use it when I first go to bed and as a WBTB. Will post results tomorrow.

----------


## faxman

It's weird. I always use 1st person visualization but currently I haven't been able to visualize properly, 1st or 3rd person, even though I reach a very deep state of relaxation  :Sad:

----------


## Huntstreet

Well I said I would post results, so here it is.

At first I just tried doing normal WILD, and I couldn't go to sleep or make anything happen. After about an hour of no success, I decided to try this. Once again, I couldn't sleep. Why? Well I have an explanation for this. I was NOT completely sober, and I had taken a pre-workout supplement in the afternoon that gives the body a ton of caffeine. The supplement was most likely still in my system a little bit. So, the lack of soberness caused my thoughts to be pretty scattered and the supplement kept me up. 2 very bad combinations for lucid dreaming if you ask me. Lol.

These results really don't count, I will try this again.

----------


## Mancon

Faxman: Keep trying! I'm sure your visualization will be better soon.

Huntsreet: What time did you WILD at? The pills probably had something to do with it but it could be the time. You're new here right? A lot of newbies don't realize you are supposed to wake up 4-7 hours after sleeping and THEN attempt the WILD. Trying to WILD before bed can be very difficult. Anyway, keep up the attempts! Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Ok I will try this. I don't know if I can visualize well, but when I hear music I always  try to imagine a scene (about a game, movie, etc...), maybe I can do something.

So you just visualize a scene, imersing in it and hopefully you will already be in the scene right?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Ok I will try this. I don't know if I can visualize well, but when I hear music I always  try to imagine a scene (about a game, movie, etc...), maybe I can do something.



That probably means you visualise well.

----------


## StingPT

Ok, I will try this out tonight and in the next days. I will be posting results.

----------


## DinoSawr

> That probably means you visualise well.



I have pretty poor visualization skills, but I consider myself a fairly musical person and often hear vivid music in my head. (I think naturally I've paid more attention to audio than visual and that may be why, but I am trying to pay more attention to what I see.) But anyway, the thought occurred to me today that I might be able to use this to my advantage to form a dream, by starting with hearing music in my head and allowing a scene or images to form around it until I can actually materialize in the dream. This seems like basically the same thing to me except using a different sense to initiate the process. What do you think? Is this a good idea?

----------


## Mancon

Cadeal, sounds about right. Good luck!





> I have pretty poor visualization skills, but I consider myself a fairly musical person and often hear vivid music in my head. (I think naturally I've paid more attention to audio than visual and that may be why, but I am trying to pay more attention to what I see.) But anyway, the thought occurred to me today that I might be able to use this to my advantage to form a dream, by starting with hearing music in my head and allowing a scene or images to form around it until I can actually materialize in the dream. This seems like basically the same thing to me except using a different sense to initiate the process. What do you think? Is this a good idea?



Yeah, anything you can do is great. Also visualizing isn't just about seeing things. It involves all senses. Hearing, Taste, etc. Any technique you use to help you imagine a dream scene in your head is gold. Just keep practicing and you'll be WILDing before you know it!

----------


## DinoSawr

Cool, thanks!

Right now I'm trying to focus on consistency with my dream recall and relaxing at night to MILD. I read your guide on newbie mistakes, so I'm trying to take it slow  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Ok I will start to say that I actually had my 2nd WILD thanks to you man!! Thanks!

Did a WBTB, did some other stuff and went to bed. I started to try to visualize a tropical beach, since that the waves are relaxing, plus the warm sun, and the warm wind... walked a bit and I sat on the sand. Tried to feel the sand in my hands, thewind blowing into my face, the warmth of the sun, see the sea and the waves and the smell of salty water. Its HARD to do that all at the same time, so I did all I could, without forcing.

Then I don't know why I imagined a boat passing by the sea (I was wtf?) and I let it pass. Some thoughts of imagining other stuff came by and I let them be. Then I don't remember quite well, I must have left my imaginagion gone wild. I just remembered of having a strong daydream of me playing call of duty, then I stopped and felt that my bedroom wasnt feeling right, did a RC and I proved that I was already dreaming. But differently to what your guide says (the scene that you're imagining will be your dreamscape), by imagining I entered a dream without noticing it, because I was still in my bedroom.

The LD pretty much sucked, it lasted 3 seconds xD But there are months since I last had one. So I will continue to use this method and I will do visualization exercises, like imagining what I just saw, etc...

----------


## Huntstreet

> Ok I will start to say that I actually had my 2nd WILD thanks to you man!! Thanks!
> 
> Did a WBTB, did some other stuff and went to bed. I started to try to visualize a tropical beach, since that the waves are relaxing, plus the warm sun, and the warm wind... walked a bit and I sat on the sand. Tried to feel the sand in my hands, thewind blowing into my face, the warmth of the sun, see the sea and the waves and the smell of salty water. Its HARD to do that all at the same time, so I did all I could, without forcing.
> 
> Then I don't know why I imagined a boat passing by the sea (I was wtf?) and I let it pass. Some thoughts of imagining other stuff came by and I let them be. Then I don't remember quite well, I must have left my imaginagion gone wild. I just remembered of having a strong daydream of me playing call of duty, then I stopped and felt that my bedroom wasnt feeling right, did a RC and I proved that I was already dreaming. But differently to what your guide says (the scene that you're imagining will be your dreamscape), by imagining I entered a dream without noticing it, because I was still in my bedroom.
> 
> The LD pretty much sucked, it lasted 3 seconds xD But there are months since I last had one. So I will continue to use this method and I will do visualization exercises, like imagining what I just saw, etc...



Nice man! At least it worked! This gives me hope. I'll be trying tonight. Once again, will post results later. I haven't had time to mess with LDing lately.

----------


## Mancon

Im so happy it worked for you Cardeal! As you keep practicing the technique, you will see a lot of progress. So keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

After visualizing, the scene just doesn't seem to stick in my head.  :Sad:  It's like after I get everything going, my mind wanders for a brief second and then I have to get it all dreamed up again.
Any tips?

Oh and while I'm here, I have to ask:
In an afternoon nap yesterday, I was just able to focus on my breathing and let my mind wander, while being a little bit immersed in it. After about 10 minutes, I felt very peaceful, and the sound seemed to deafen a little bit, but I fell asleep shortly. What do you think I could have used to keep myself aware?
Since you know so much about it and have a lot of experience with it. ^^

----------


## faxman

Is there a type of scene (imagined or real) which may work better ?

----------


## mcwillis

If I may make a suggestion.  The visualisation would require quite a bit of mental effort so I feel for myself I should delay it until the right moment and this is my plan - I will count from one to five and then backwards again from five to one.  The up and down counting helps to keep me focused on the task in hand of counting.  When I notice that I am beginning to forget to count, not because I am thinking about other things, but because I am on the cusp of falling asleep I will give myself a little awareness jolt to keep me from falling asleep and I will begin the visualisation.  The two conditions of forgetfullness are really distinct and herald the onset of sleep thus pinpointing the ideal time to start the visualisation.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> If I may make a suggestion.  The visualisation would require quite a bit of mental effort so I feel for myself I should delay it until the right moment and this is my plan - I will count from one to five and then backwards again from five to one.  The up and down counting helps to keep me focused on the task in hand of counting.  When I notice that I am beginning to forget to count, not because I am thinking about other things, but because I am on the cusp of falling asleep I will give myself a little awareness jolt to keep me from falling asleep and I will begin the visualisation.  The two conditions of forgetfullness are really distinct and herald the onset of sleep thus pinpointing the ideal time to start the visualisation.



I know exactly the state you mean, great tip Mcwillis  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

Thanks Mancon for the guide. It was short, sweet, and to the point.

I will try this technique tonight  with WBTB and post my results in the morning.

----------


## Sydney

Will try this again tonight too.  :smiley:  For some reason though, I still cannot keep the image in my head.

----------


## Sydney

Darn. I rolled over too much and fell asleep. I never really got to the visualizing part.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Great guide, but the thing is, I'm bad at visualization. I cannot hold images in my mind longer than 1/3 of a second. They just vanish, and I can barely see what I've imagined. Thus, I cannot imagine anything vivid in my dreams.

----------


## Ctharlhie

This is a pretty decent guide to improving visualisation http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/induci...art-2-a-29491/

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

> This is a pretty decent guide to improving visualisation http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/induci...art-2-a-29491/



I'll use it and see if it's successful. Thanks!

----------


## MarineRecon

Well, last night I had an alarm failure so I guess I'll try again tonight.

I will post my results tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

Question for you Mancon:  How long from laying down and relaxing a bit, then starting to visualize should it take into you transition?  My problem with visualization is that I can do it, but not for long... The images start fading and getting really choppy after only a few minutes.

----------


## Mancon

> Question for you Mancon:  How long from laying down and relaxing a bit, then starting to visualize should it take into you transition?  My problem with visualization is that I can do it, but not for long... The images start fading and getting really choppy after only a few minutes.



Hmm..I think it depends on the person. As you get better at WILDing the time it takes for you to transition gets shorter and shorter. For me it is about 3-5 minutes. As a beginner it could take 10-30 minutes on average. Once you get the hang of it though, I promise it will be shorter.

Not everyone can visualize well. Go to google and look up visualization exercises. Practice them until you become better at visualizing. Another thing I should mention is to visualize your dream scene as a moving scene, not just a still picture. The more details (in my opinion) the easier you visualize. Good luck!

----------


## Sydney

It's really cool to think about... how the transition will get shorter and shorter the more advanced (or rather, "practiced") we are in the technique.  ::D:

----------


## mcwillis

> This is a pretty decent guide to improving visualisation http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/induci...art-2-a-29491/



That is an awesome guide, hidden deep in the caverns of dreamviews.  This is my main reason for disagreeing with moderators locking bumped threads that haven't been active over two years.  Guides like this can get lost completely as there is so much info on dreamviews that one needs an awful lot of spare time to find this info when it could become a lot more available if we were allowed to get involved and start the discussions up again on old threads.

----------


## Sydney

So, if I practiced more with visualization, I would be able to keep the "picture" in my head longer?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> So, if I practiced more with visualization, I would be able to keep the "picture" in my head longer?



 ...Yes!  :smiley: 

Seriously I can't believe the improvement in my mental imagery since I've started practising MILD and trying to develop my visualisation. I used to have a really vivid imagination when I was a kid but it faded almost to nothing. Now my visual memory/visualisation skills are stronger than they've ever been.

Keep at it, you'll surprise yourself ^^

----------


## Ctharlhie

> That is an awesome guide, hidden deep in the caverns of dreamviews.  This is my main reason for disagreeing with moderators locking bumped threads that haven't been active over two years.  Guides like this can get lost completely as there is so much info on dreamviews that one needs an awful lot of spare time to find this info when it could become a lot more available if we were allowed to get involved and start the discussions up again on old threads.



I completely agree. I can't even remember how I found that other than my tendency to obsessively seek new information on lucid dreaming.

I'm gonna try what you said about visualising as you feel yourself on the brink of sleep tonight, I'll post feedback tomorrow  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

@mcwillis: Do you count your breaths? Or just count at random times?

@Ctharlie: Did you use any visualization techs/exercises to get your visualization really good? Or was it just MILD that helped you a lot?

----------


## MarineRecon

Well, last night something spectacular happened. I had a FA and I immediately tried to WILD (in my dream). I started to see this bright white light on a black canvas and my body started to shake viciously. Then, I was standing in a n open pasture (random because I wasn't even thing about that). I then woke up in my real bed and marveled at how complex the mind/dreams really are.

I feel like I han an Inception moment!  ::D:  I'm going to try this again tonight but instead Im going to use an object to help me visualize. When I WBTB I will have a toy figure of a dog. It is about the size of the top part of my pinky finger so it is pretty small. Anyways, I will spend a few minutes studying it and rolling it around in my hand imagining the dog with all 5 senses. When I feel like I'm deep in the visualization Ill set the dog down and continued with the instructions listed here. I guess this is just a warmup exercise to prepare yourself for the actual "event".

I'll post my results tomorrow.  ::D:

----------


## Kastro187420

Those of you who have trouble visualizing, try instead just letting the images come naturally. When you start seeing the patterns of light and such, observe them (but don't focus on them), and let them naturally form an image that you can then observe. Sometimes they even form entire scenes, at which point you want to still passively watch and let play out. Once things feel a little solid, then try to exert a little control and move around.

This is my preferred technique, since I too have trouble with visualizing sometimes. Letting them come more natural tends to help relax me aswell, allowing sleep onset to arrive quicker.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Well, I realize that most of the visualisatio n prhoblems I have are a result of trying to see through my eyes, instead of my mind. I cannot seem to do the latter when I want. They seem to come when I am not focused on anything, daydreaming. So, my next challenge is to master visualisation, I guess.

----------


## mcwillis

> Well, I realize that most of the visualisatio n prhoblems I have are a result of trying to see through my eyes, instead of my mind. I cannot seem to do the latter when I want. They seem to come when I am not focused on anything, daydreaming. So, my next challenge is to master visualisation, I guess.



This is the biggest misconception people have. In Mancon's method you just need to be daydreaming but with a big difference. You need to integrate the 5 physical senses into the daydream and experience the 5 physical senses in great detail. Then at some point, with practice, the daydream will begin to take on a life of its own and you will transition into the imaginary world you have been daydreaming about  :smiley:

----------


## mcwillis

> @mcwillis: Do you count your breaths? Or just count at random times?



The counting is just a mental activity to prevent me from falling asleep. When I notice that I am beginning to forget to count it means I am on the verge of falling asleep. This gives me the signal to become more aggressive with my intent to stay awake as my body falls asleep. I added this to the thread as I feel it would help myself, and perhaps others, to start the visualisation at this point.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Here's a pretty decent guide on visualisation for WILD.

----------


## Mancon

> Here's a pretty decent guide on visualisation for WILD.



Added that link to my post  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Ah, cool. I'm trying this again tonight as I've been working on my visualisation chops  ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

Awesome guide, definetely makes WILDing more accesible and intresting  :smiley:

----------


## xThrillz04

i am going to use this tonight, to see if i can finally have my first WILD.  :smiley:  i have tried WILD, but i focused on things like things that had happened that day, and thinking to myself, "when am i going to get numb. when will i see HI!!??!!" im going to follow your guide and only think of the dream scene. also the air conditioner will help because the noise it makes helps me to fall asleep. thanks for the guide, wish me luck!

----------


## Mancon

> i am going to use this tonight, to see if i can finally have my first WILD.  i have tried WILD, but i focused on things like things that had happened that day, and thinking to myself, "when am i going to get numb. when will i see HI!!??!!" im going to follow your guide and only think of the dream scene. also the air conditioner will help because the noise it makes helps me to fall asleep. thanks for the guide, wish me luck!



Good luck  :smiley:  hope all goes well. If it doesn't, just keep trying!

----------


## Superdub49

Will... Master... this... 


 ::banana::

----------


## benzilla04

Definatly trying this  :Shades wink:

----------


## Mancon

Good luck superdub and benzilla.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

Wanna say thanks again for the great guide mancon, I've been linking this to so many people, this should be an official guide.

----------


## faceonmars

For me, it is all about visualization. Great read!

----------


## HigherDream

Wow cool and quick guide man! And hey everyone! Been out a while i know! I've been busy preparing for senior year and applying for college! But I'm getting back into it again!

----------


## benzilla04

Question..
When visualizing it, do you do it in your head? or try and see it through the back of your eye lids. Im lost

----------


## xpin2winx

> Question..
> When visualizing it, do you do it in your head? or try and see it through the back of your eye lids. Im lost



i would get guess in your head. Trying to see the back of your eye lids might cause them to twitch

----------


## jerlikescats

The number one problem I've always had is visualization. Thanks to the link you provided, I feel as if I can do visualization exercises and successfully pull off a WILD with WBTB. Thanks so much!  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> The number one problem I've always had is visualization. Thanks to the link you provided, I feel as if I can do visualization exercises and successfully pull off a WILD with WBTB. Thanks so much!



I was gonna post a link to here in the not entering sp thread but I guess you already found  ::D:

----------


## JoshGoldie

this technique sounds very interesting and promising, im gonna give it a try for the next few nights too! its been about a month or more since my last LD but i will post if i get any results  :smiley:

----------


## Highlander

Great guide Mancon. 
I will try and combine this method of yours with a relaxation/stretching exercise to clear my mind during a WBTB, etc.

----------


## Jmanjordan

Can you use anchors for this? I just tried a few minutes ago but I had to stop because my face was in a pillow and I couldnt breath.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Can you use anchors for this? I just tried a few minutes ago but I had to stop because my face was in a pillow and I couldnt breath.



I don't have much experience with anchors but I believe the visualization *is* the anchor.

----------


## skullgunner1

Trying this tonight!

----------


## Dreamt

OMG, excellent tutorial...Thanks for posting this as ,at the moment, I'm trying out every technique that I think is worth it. I will do this tonight, and post how it goes!

----------


## Mancon

> OMG, excellent tutorial...Thanks for posting this as ,at the moment, I'm trying out every technique that I think is worth it. I will do this tonight, and post how it goes!



Thanks Dreamt! Good luck! In my opinion, its better to choose one technique (or a combination of some) and stick with it for a while than doing a whole bunch of different techniques. People have been more successful achieving Lucids that way. So I recommend choosing a technique and sticking with it for a month+. If it doesn't work after a while, you can try a different one.

 Good luck again  :smiley:

----------


## SIMDML

First of all, thanks for the great guide Mancon! 

A couple of weeks ago, I figured out to WILD/DEILD, but then I had no LDs for 3 weeks  because I had no free time and less sleep than usual. Now when I try WILD/DEILD I success about 30% of the time (I used to success like 80% of the time...). I took advantage of the time change to wake up an hour earlier, I am also used to wake up motionless and eyes closed, it's a great recipe for WILD/DEILD! As I have excellent visualization skills and my other way of doing WILD is broken, I am going to go with this method. 

I tried it this morning but I wasn't able to fall asleep... I visualized seeing the scene, an awesome modern chalet in the alps, featuring floor to ceiling, frameless windows and dark wood floors. The view was amazing. I also visualized touching the surface of the wooden floor and feeling the texture. I even visualized the smell of the dark wood. I think I was close, but for some reason I wasn't able to fall asleep, I was not even thinking about my physical body or falling asleep. I did this for at least half an hour and I know sometimes you have to wait a bit for REM, but the longest time it ever took me was like 15 mins, and in theory REM periods are longer in the morning. Do you have any advice for me?

----------


## Drax

I've often wondered and this may seem odd. But how do people overlap there visualization with the hypnagogia behind the eyes. I can do one of two things it seems, I can almost paint the visualization of something over the hypnagogia (as if the hypnagogic imagery already formed it) or create an daydreamed image that is seperate. 

It's an extremely difficult concept to describe, I guess the best way to think about it is if I casually think up an image right now in my head. When I do this traditionally the image is instantaneously in my head, of course it's vague but I get the general idea of what I'm imagining e.g a green field or room. However I could also briefly close my eyes and beginning adding the details over the black space behind my eyes, like I'm painting the objects into a canvas that is made up of my hypnagogic imagery. Hopefully that clarifies what I'm referring to. I just need to know what is more effective and what technique people here use.

----------


## lulapace

Thanks Mancon, that's a great tutorial  :smiley:   I've always been a day-dreamer and all I ever do before I go to sleep at night is daydream and visualise, not with any intention of LD'ing, just because it's what I like to do.  I'm gonna try this out properly tonight after a few hours sleep.  I'm hoping it will be a better technique for me as well, because I'll be able to pick a nice place to visualise, and won't be too creeped out.

Thank you!!
Lula x

----------


## eddgeric00

Wow, really guys, thanks . Last night I had probably my first successful attempt at a lucid dream. I woke up after four and a half hours of deep sleep to take a leak,  then try this method. So I laid there in bed, took a few breaths, then closed my eyes attempting to do this V-WILD. I started counting up to 5 over and over again (as suggested by one of the users here, "mcwilliams?" ) once i started to notice that i was  on the brink of sleep due to me forgetting to count. I immediately started doing the visualizations and seconds later the whole dream scene manifested around me!!! It was so exilerating, i remained in the dream world for 10 seconds,  before it destabilized (guess I got too excited xD ) Anyways thank you Mancon and everyone else. I will use this method from here on out O(∩_∩)O

----------


## eddgeric00

> Wow, really guys, thanks . Last night I had probably my first successful attempt at a lucid dream. I woke up after four and a half hours of deep sleep to take a leak,  then try this method. So I laid there in bed, took a few breaths, then closed my eyes attempting to do this V-WILD. I started counting up to 5 over and over again (as suggested by one of the users here, "mcwilliams?" ) once i started to notice that i was  on the brink of sleep due to me forgetting to count. I immediately started doing the visualizations and seconds later the whole dream scene manifested around me!!! It was so exilerating, i remained in the dream world for 10 seconds,  before it destabilized (guess I got too excited xD ) Anyways thank you Mancon and everyone else. I will use this method from here on out O(∩_∩)O



I meant mcwillis *

----------


## vuduchild

My problem with visualization is sleep posture. 

I think I can visualize very well but only if I lay on my back. 

The problem is that I cant sleep this way because I don't breath well. I normally sleep on my side, but in this position its weird to visualize because I have to imagine the landscape rotated 90 degrees so its aligned with my point of view, and it doesnt feel comfortable. 

Any help with this? do you visualize while laying on your side?

----------


## goldy101

> Another great little gem, Mancon. Trying this tonight 
> 
> Where do you get your stock images from? They're awesome.



 :smiley:

----------


## goldy101

what is SP? (i am new)__

----------

